# Soap with Lemon Juice



## ToniD (Apr 13, 2010)

My sons and husband all fish and they wash with soap and then rinse the smell of the fish off with lemon juice once they come in off the boat.  So instead of doing that, I thought I would try to make soap with lemon juice.

Two options come to mind--use the lemon juice in place of some of the water in a cp recipe   OR    make a liquid soap using the "pectin method"  but use lemon juice instead of water.  

If I use method one--will the qualities of the lemon juice come through?  Will it take the fish smell off of hands?

How do I use lemon juice in place of  water?   What changes will it do to my superfat level?

Any advice on what method would be more effective at killing the fish smell?


----------



## carebear (Apr 13, 2010)

lemon juice - I've seen it in soaps but never understood.  the acid will react with some of the lye so effectively increasing your superfat somewhat.  and citrus oils are not really stable in soap, so I think all in all it's not gonna do it.

a lot of people use lemongrass EO for fish stink.  I made it and it was well received, but I added coffee grounds for scrubbies and they were too harsh.  next time I'll use pumice.


----------



## ToniD (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks.    The lemongrass is a good idea.

Does an abrasive material help to remove odors?


----------



## carebear (Apr 14, 2010)

Good question.  I guess so if it helps remove dead skin cells which can absorb the smell.

By the way, are we talking fresh water or salt water fishing?


----------

